# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What do you WANT to do?

## RockNRoller123

So what are some things you guys want to do in an LD?
I want to:
 Fly
 Get Ninja on some people
 Jam with Hendrix
 Meet some dead people
 Talk with GOD  ::bowdown:: 
 Get lessons from my favorite guitarists (Vaughan, Hendrix, Clapton, Page)
 Have sex with someone WAY WAY out of my league (Bow Chika Bow Wow!)
 Use LD to hone athletic or social skills ( I heard you can really do that!)

----------


## Abra

This thread seems familiar for some reason...

1. Jump into a mirror placed on the ground. I've done this, but I wasn't lucid, I just somehow had the idea it was possible. I ended up falling into a demon world (but I was falling towards the sky!).
2. Walk n' talk with Jesus.
3. Walk n' talk with Siddhartha.
4. Duel with Chuck Norris.
5. Duel with Darth Vader.
6. Travel to many dream locations.
7. Slay the Jabberwocky.
8. Consciously dilate time.
9. Swim with my swordtails.
10. Talk to my plecostomus (I think he'd say smarter stuff than the swordtails).
11. Eat a handful of "Bernie Bot's Every Flavor Beans" (test how random taste works in dreams).

----------


## kevtegr8

quest in Middle Earth
Fight Morpheus in that one dojo in the first matrix
wizard dual, 
travel to another planet
jump into a tv when its playing something
Take on an army, Rambo style, but not like totaly invincible 
sex
time travel (various wars, discovery of America, Kennedy assassination, old west, dinosaurs, early man)
Surf
fly through a forest at a high speed

----------


## PNG_pyro

What I've DONE...

Walk through walls,
Fly, 
Walk on water. 

What I WANT to do; 

Visit the diskworld, 
Live assassins creed, 
Shoot fireballs.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Find my dream guide
Transform
Dreamwalk
Meet my Characters from various stories
[And I have no clue beyond that]

----------


## RockNRoller123

I wanna explode. My first lucid dream, when I get bored with my environment
I'm gonna summon a MASSIVE  bomb, maybe like 10  tons of c4, and just explode and resurrect elsewhere... or wake up

----------


## Muad'Dib 007

Fly Faaaaaast (I can fly easily in dreams, next time im gonna go really fast)

Bow chica wow wow

get in an amazing fight, either unarmed or super powers

ask myself philisophical questions

practice guitar

----------


## RockNRoller123

Do you mean sex when you say bow chika bow wow.

----------


## Idolfan

Challange da DEVIL to a ROCK OFF!!!

----------


## Dizko

Lol Idolfan.

----------


## Muad'Dib 007

> Do you mean sex when you say bow chika bow wow.



No I mean ask DC's important political questions about politicians, such as does George W. Bush drink coffee on a regular daily basis.

Haha but ya I do mean sex

----------


## RockNRoller123

what is a dream guide?

----------


## eppy

some main things i wanna try..

ride a huge,complex,amazing rollercoaster
be a vampire
talk with dc's
zombie apocolypse
jump off high things  ::thumbup:: 
try different foods
swim
go on some epic adventure
listen to music?

----------


## aceboy

things i wanna do...

Box God

Fly really fast 

fun time with jessica alba

turn myself into something

Be God

Blow up my school  ::evil::

----------


## RockNRoller123

Blow up school... lol.

I wouldn't do that.. Unless it was an empty dream school.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Hmm well; IF I could LD, i'd do this:

Orgys

Flying

Being a professional skateboarder

Fighting off a zombie plague

rob a bank

get high with bob marley


Run a government


Bring peace to the world

unleash a zombie plague

be a zombie

be a hero

be superman

freeze time

go back in time

goto the future

pretend im a woman for 1 dream

----------


## RockNRoller123

Sex Orgies and acid trips man... just kidding


...but not really

----------


## unseen wombat

> things i wanna do...
> 
> Box God
> 
> Fly really fast 
> 
> *fun time with jessica alba*
> 
> turn myself into something
> ...



Me TOO! The other ones, not so much. 

I'd like to be Shang Tsung and steal some people's souls. I already was Sub-zero and did some freezing, but I wasn't lucid.

----------


## NightLife

I would want to battle the rancor: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ARancor.jpg

I would probably want to talk to some of the deceased while listening to either Kashmir or Stairway to Heaven because that would fit...

I would also run through New York City without any clothes on because if I did that while I was awake it would be a REALLY bad idea...  ::roll:: 

I would also go to Puerto Vallarta in Mexico (I think that's how it's spelled) because they had really good service there and good bananas... ::banana:: 
Nah I just wanted a reason for a banana...

----------


## maniakalBycikle

create and control fire at will

practice bike skills/technigues

...pretty much everything in the Matrix

be part of some huge illegal mafia/heist/street racing/hacker/something like the Bourne Identity and Ocean's 11

edit:  battling a rancor would be intense (and i forgot, pretty much everything from star wars would be sweet too)

----------


## CrazyInSane

1. Travel through time to the future, then the past, then _back to the future_ (hehehe :boogie: )
2. Talk to God and/or Jesus.
3. Show my "magic tricks" off to my friends.
4. Copulate. (to be straightforward)
5. Run from a T-rex.
6. Meet with my friends/relatives who have died.

----------


## Kiza

Ok, I've got a lot.
1. Meet my dreamguide
2. Eat something
3. Become female for one dream
4. Walk on water
5. Meet or become Marty McFly for one dream(Wooh! Back to the Future!)
6. Be a soldier in a battle
7. Shoot fire
8. Shoot lightning
9. Telekinesis
10. Teleport
11. Summon an otter and befriend it(I like otters ok.)
12. Have superspeed.
13. Transform
14. Fight off a Zombie apocalypse
15. Jump off a cliff
16. Freeze time
17. Time Travel with a Delorean(Wooh! Back to the Future again!)
18. Go somehewhere real foreign
19. Battle a monster
20. Battle a dinosaur
21. Beat up Mike Tyson

----------


## KitsumiChan

Ok, I have a long list.

1. Talk with Jesus/God.
2. Go on some epic, dramatic adventure with my dearest love.  :boogie: 
3. Reach the end of the universe.
4. Make an anime universe. (Would be funny, yes?  ::D: )
5. Skydive off of Mount Everest. 
6. Jump out of a car at about 300 mi/h.
7. Exterminate the whole human race (except for a few friends and of course, all you people here on Dreamviews XD).
8. Assassinate Bush.

----------


## Silviiro

It's hard to think of fun things I haven't done but:
1. See myself sleeping
2. Make myself completely powerless. Only able to observe.
3. Shadow Clones. Thousands of 'em.
4. Experience 3 or more different perspectives at once.
5. Be the Universe.

----------


## Lux

hmm... well...
1. Make a big space battle near Earth with 1000 of ships
2. swordfight
3. survive a nuclear blast
4. destroy my old school with a meteor (again)
5. find my dreamguide
6. imagine a beautiful scenery and just relax  :smiley: 
7. oh yeah and i always wanted to see the cherry blossoms  ::D: 
8. hmm... me... a vampire... and a succubus... sounds interesting  ::evil::

----------


## i make it rain

Have an epic fight with like 8 DC's on my side that have LDing powers (like can do impossible stuff with me). against hundreds of crap normal DC's. This would be cool if people shared dreams (which I don't think is possible but we will save that for another day).

or 

go jack bauer and bust up some terrorist hostage situation all stealthy and incognito.

----------


## KitsumiChan

> 8. hmm... me... a vampire... and a succubus... sounds interesting



Succubi steal your soul... ::huh::

----------


## Techno

1) Meet my dreamguide or "Anima". I want to talk to her and have a friendship with her.
2) Meet my desired self or "Animus". I want to learn from him and see what parts of me he can help me improve.
3) Meet my supressed mind or "Shadow". I want to conquer my fears and faults by challenging the barriers that society creates on my mind and looking for the light within.
4) I want to go on an epic adventure with my Anima and form a lasting bond with her.
5) I want to fight epic battles and display awesome powers within the confines of my mind, not excluding creating a base, travelling to other worlds and realities, going through time, and testing the limits of logic and my control in my dream.

----------


## unseen wombat

> Ok, I have a long list.
> 
> 1. Talk with Jesus/God.
> 2. Go on some epic, dramatic adventure with my dearest love. 
> 3. Reach the end of the universe.
> 4. Make an anime universe. (Would be funny, yes? )
> 5. Skydive off of Mount Everest. 
> 6. Jump out of a car at about 300 mi/h.
> 7. Exterminate the whole human race (except for a few friends and of course, all you people here on Dreamviews XD).
> *8. Assassinate Bush.*



NOTICE TO FORUM PARTICIPANT: The Federal Bureau of Investigation has logged a record of this forum post along with the IP addresses of the participants due to potential violations of U.S. law. VIOLATION: Expression of intent to assassinate the President of the United States. IMPORTANT WARNING: If you think this forum post was logged in error, please state your reasons to the F.B.I. agent currently monitoring this forum and quote the reference number #2334531343. Failure to do so within the next 24 hours will result in your IP and address being entered into our criminal data base and legal action.

*Your IP address has been logged by the United States Secret Service. Please wait while memory ref code "502695151" is entered into the database.

----------


## eppy

ha. unseen wombat.

----------


## Spenser

they can do nothing its perfectly logical to want to kill somone for the betterment of self
plus its against the constition.

(note: i do not like murder just playing devils advocate)

----------


## KitsumiChan

> NOTICE TO FORUM PARTICIPANT: The Federal Bureau of Investigation has logged a record of this forum post along with the IP addresses of the participants due to potential violations of U.S. law. VIOLATION: Expression of intent to assassinate the President of the United States. IMPORTANT WARNING: If you think this forum post was logged in error, please state your reasons to the F.B.I. agent currently monitoring this forum and quote the reference number #2334531343. Failure to do so within the next 24 hours will result in your IP and address being entered into our criminal data base and legal action.
> 
> *Your IP address has been logged by the United States Secret Service. Please wait while memory ref code "502695151" is entered into the database.



That scared me.  :Eek:

----------


## LimoZeen!

Lol @ fake FBI warning. If the FBI is reduced to prowling forums about what people want to do while they're dreaming, then I'm moving to Canada.

----------


## KitsumiChan

Can anyone blame me for wanting to assassinate Bush in my dreams?

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/9568/failmn1.jpg

He's going to get us all blown up.  ::roll::

----------


## unseen wombat

Everyone knows the fbi has people who scan the interbutts for the words assassinate and bush in the same sentence. And if the computer jockey reading your post thinks you mean it, you get v&. 





> That scared me.



Then I had a tiny bit of lulz.

----------


## LimoZeen!

Lol.

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

I wanna do a lot of stuff people have already said, most of all the anime world one! That would be the shit.

Something else to try. Run a bath with water and then put a rubber ducky in it, pull out the plug and then shrink yourself onto the duck's back. Then ride the duck around in the surging bath  ::D: 

Cheers

----------


## imj

> So what are some things you guys want to do in an LD?
> I want to:
>  Fly
>  Get Ninja on some people
>  Jam with Hendrix
>  Meet some dead people
>  Talk with GOD 
>  Get lessons from my favorite guitarists (Vaughan, Hendrix, Clapton, Page)
>  Have sex with someone WAY WAY out of my league (Bow Chika Bow Wow!)
>  Use LD to hone athletic or social skills ( I heard you can really do that!)



I want to:

Be a My Little Pony and visit Ponyville.

Get the winning lottery numbers for the next draw.

Be with mum again.

Correct the mistakes in my life.

Be someone famous.

IMJ

----------


## Anoorian

Wanna find my DG ofcourse... But that may take a while so I'll just do the usual.
FlySupersprintBecome world dominator*censored*

 ::D:

----------


## somme

Sounds quite geeky but having grown up watching Stargate SG-1 I'd actully quite like to dial a gate, go up to the "event horizon" to see what I really think it feels like, and then step through. See where I came out!

Obviously fly. I done this in a few non LD's but more often than not I cant fly for very long or I found it extremely hard to get off of the ground.

----------


## DCDavid

Make a portal to the waking world and see what happens when you step through.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Make a portal to the waking world and see what happens when you step through.



My guess is that you would enter an OBE.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'd like to befriend some dream characters, so I can say hi to _"The Gang"_ when I'm dreaming.  :smiley:

----------


## Iliad Keys

I want to fly.  BUT for reasons other than the typical!  Hear me out! 
The thing is that although I don't have a fear of heights or flying in RL, in my dreams it always scares me to death!  I have rather frequent dreams where I am flying/falling and unable to control it at all.  If I could that would allow me a lot more freedom in dreams.

----------


## Soldier

well for me lets see....

flying- check

sex- check

summoning- check

jumping high- check

turning into a chick - 1/2 check

gahh my final goal before I make new ones is to turn into a chick and so far I got the face, long hair and boobs but when I grapped my pants I knew I wasnt there yet....

----------


## Jdeadevil

That's cool, so you're a good LD'er then?

----------


## Soldier

> That's cool, so you're a good LD'er then?



if your referring to me not really I only have them about twice a month I just try to get as much done possible.

----------


## Matt5678

Hang out in a restaurant or train station and just watch the people walk by. What are they carrying? Where are they going? Who are they meeting?

And of course after something deep like that I will go jump off a building or blow something up  :tongue2:

----------


## Venomblood

I'd like to make a dream that lasts for days.  Never wake up.  Tame my subconscious.  When I wake up, I always regret it, despite the fact that it's out of my control.

----------


## Anoorian

> I'd like to make a dream that lasts for days.  Never wake up.  Tame my subconscious.  When I wake up, I always regret it, despite the fact that it's out of my control.



Not impossible to make the dreams, seem to, last for days, ,weeks, month or even years. If you slow down time, in some way for example look at you watch and make the time stop/slow down, then perhaps the dream will last much longer than it would have.
With training comes skill. So if you can only extend the dream a couple of hours the first time, maybe the next will be a day and so on.
I have no idea if it works, but may be worth to try it out.

----------


## i make it rain

i would want to do the thing in that one sprite commercial where they are standing around a basketball court. then they jump in and it turns out to be water. if you dont know what im talking about here is a link. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXj7aeOe2iE

----------


## CrazyJelly

I have a few:

1. Telekinesis (i've done that now)
2. Control water 
3. Eat food (like a pie eh?)
4. Meet Angelina Jolie (why's no one mentioned her? The host with the most  :tongue2: )
5. Fly (still trying though i get sidetracked by shiny stuff
6. Create inanimate objects
7. Summon someone
8. Meet my Dream Guide
9. Summon Keira Knightly  :drool: 
10. Walk through mirrors
11. Walk through walls

----------


## SonShyne

I would like to fly (duh)
Meet my DG
Rock out on stage lead vocals and guitar (it must be a dream if i sing in public)
Fight the ultimate fight 
Host Saturday Night Live
Be a pirate and kick ninja butt
Be a Viking (technically i am) and kick ninja butt
Lots and lots of sex. 
At least one Totally Grand Theft Auto dream

----------


## Iliad Keys

> i would want to do the thing in that one sprite commercial where they are standing around a basketball court. then they jump in and it turns out to be water. if you dont know what im talking about here is a link. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXj7aeOe2iE



SO glad that wasn't a Rick Roll!  I almost didn't click on it!

----------


## Jeff_ray

Here are my current plans. Most are video game-related.

-Practice LD skills
-See what a Pikmin's point of view is like.
-Take Mario's place in a Super Mario Bros spoof.
-Act out some stories I made.
-Fly. Why wouldn't I?
-Float inside a bubble. ^_^
-I'd try to get inside a large balloon.
-I'd have all kinds of video game, TV show, comic and Flash Movie characters pop up in the dream, and see what happens.
-And more!

----------


## Indivore

1. Fight Chuck Norris (Bragging rights baby!)

2. Transform

3. Meet my Dream Guide

4. Slo-mo!  ::D: 

5. Dodge bullets ( Goes with # 4.)

6. Run on walls

7. Fly

----------


## Halo3rock

I want to do few of these things

1. have an awsome lightsaber War with the sith

2. go matrix

3.blow up boring school with an atomic bomb (would be awsome)

4.be a teen girl in a LD (I was one in a non-lucid but it wasn't very vivid)

5.Be spartan 177 (known as master cheif and John

That all I can think of right now I'll be back with more if i think of more

----------


## blurryxxangel

What do I want to do?  Nothing fancy or crazy.  Mostly just challenge myself to create the most realistic dream world I can and enjoy the realism, maybe talk to some DCs.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

I want to discover myself and my subconscious, train taekwondo, and maybe break in into other peoples dreams =)

----------


## psychology student

First of all, I want to have lots of lucid dreams.

----------


## Ingenious zealot

Aside from all the obvious things already mentioned such as flying, I'm really interested to see if I can bring up a sort of "computer mainframe" of my mind.  Using this, I'd be able to review memories and possibly tap in to hidden talents in the real world.  It's a little farfetched, but could be possible...

----------


## killguta

hmmm...
1: Live a movie (like Constantine and stuff)
2: Fly
3: Be in someone else's shoes
4: Save someone
5: Be an angel
6: Understand stuff which I can't in real life (is it possible?)

----------


## Supernaut

Grab titties.

----------


## kaeraz

-Be a guy and have sex with a lady
-Swim deep deep deep deep into the ocean
-Fly into the universe
-Have a _satisfying_ fight (all the fights I've had never feel like I'm hitting somebody thoroughly enough if that makes sense)
-Be a wolf and run through the forest with my pack
-Dissolve the scenery around me and create a completely new one
-Read something, like a book, at length. I'd be really interested to see what my mind would create
-Play some kind of sick-ass guitar solo for the same reasons as the above
-Ask as many dream characters odd philosophical questions (Where do you go when I'm awake? Do you know you're a dream?)

And lots of others.

----------


## Gwoger

1. Fly 
2. sex.. lots of sex with beautiful girls(on a golf course)
3. hone my golf skills
4. social skills
5. eat endless amounts of biscuits and gravy
6. more sex.
7. play basketball with the greats
8. run really fast across a desert then jump into flight.. and land somewhere amazing
9. #6
10. dive into a pool of water and swim down as far as i can
11. #9
12. teleport abunch
13. go to like the Shire from Lord of the rings and lay in a field and feel the grass move in the wind and the smell of pies in the air. hearing the tranquility of the stream. see the clouds moving through the sky. and instantly start to float around in tranquility.
14. do number 13 again.
15.#9 lol

----------


## timster

THINGS I CAN DO.


fly... duh
force choke people
walk through walls
jump thru portals
go on an epic quest
dodge bullets matrix style
sex

Things i wanna do

shoot fire balls... (i've been trying that for 3 months with no sucess)
be a student in hogwarts
bang uber hot chicks
meet my dreamguide
make dream friends ( that will appear and remember you everytime you ld )
master shooting fire balls, electricity and elememtal spells and shit.
land a quad kickflip
skate with tony hawk

----------


## xypowerpop

1.  fly
2.  meet or creat my dream guide
3.  blow something up
4.  blow some people up
5. get my freak on  :tongue2: 
6. jump into a void
7.  have a dream rival that's in most-all of my LDs that I need to fight/with a storyline
8.  fight in an alien army/against an alien army
9.  explore a sci-fi fantasy world.

----------


## IWantToChange

> 4. destroy my old school with a meteor (again)



That's a cool one! Especially "again"  ::D:

----------


## JayArrDii

Hmm...
At first, just the basic stuff.
1. Not wake up immediately after becoming Lucid-
2. Master Levitation of myself and others/objects-
3. Tele/Pryokinesis-
4. Be able to summon people/things-
5. Teleportation-
6. Become a Sphinx-like God Tyrant. Seriously. Yes, I have problems-

----------


## Hukif

I only want one or maybe two:

1.- Fight with a proper enemy.
2.- Cancel future view of my actions.

Everything else is already done <.<

----------


## Denny22

I'm yet to have a single LD. I'm only two weeks into the proccess...

HOWEVER

If I was to have an LD tonight the first thing I'd do would be to simly observe my sorroundings. I'd just marvel at how real it could look and how poweful our brains our. I'd also try and bend/melt things to get a feel for the enviorment and possibilities.

 :smiley:

----------


## PawneeWarrior

In no particular order:

1.  Visit some pre-contact Indian villages, hunt buffalo.
2.  Visit Arrakis
3.  Visit that fucked up bar in Star Wars
4.  Visit some cool cities like in Fifth Element and Bladerunner
5.  Check out some cool military hardware I would like to play with
7.  Decrease gravity drastically, do lots of cool acrobatics
8.  Have sex
9.  Have sex with multiple women
10. Have sex as a woman
11.  Have sex as a hentai tentacle monster
12.  Have lots of sex in public
13. Have sex as various furry characters
14.  Various combinations of 8-13
15.  Kill enemies I've had in life in very cool creative ways. (cut off ex-boss' head with samurai sword, blow bastards away with 20mm autocannon, etc)
16.  Visit cool exotic locations I can't affort to visit (Ibiza, etc.)
17.  Check out some dinosaurs.

----------


## Tearadox

Three months ago i made a list of shit that i wanted to use lucid dreams for, and so far ive done alot of them, but since then ive had it in my head to try and link certain storylines together in dreams...make it like a second world where the characters remember you and the babes ya meet remember you, but ur still like the God of the place, still in control...and i totally want to start WILDing at the beginning of the night...instead of at 4 in the morning...bleh..i hate getting up

----------


## Eric

I want to try flying, making an entire world, trying out a buch of abilities like superstrength, mind control, etc.

----------


## MRooney

I want to booyah someone
Flying, blah blah blah
Mainly flying.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

Ive did alot of things but still wanna get into outerspace.

----------


## Abra

Right now, I want to stay there much longer than what a normal dream permits. Long enough to learn something, at least, and wake up with over 6 pages to write in my dream journal.

That is all.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

6 pages a day would satisfy!

----------


## apachama

Right now, I want to get back to dreaming four pages worth of dream a night. 

Then I want to shape shift into a bird successfully.

----------


## Mew151

I want to fly and transform into a female.

----------


## Gez

Im convinced my dreamworld is all connected and that every area i've visited in my dreams can be accesed by simply taking the right path.
It's like one big map.
It would be cool to map out my dreamworld or to just explore it a little bit better.

----------


## WILDinitall

make my own special world, and get revenge to a few people, and lecture a few people. try to understand the GMS manual, and ask for guidance from a "higher Power"

----------


## DareDevil122

Fly,
Walk on water,
Transform,
Battle,
And everything.

----------

